# Help - not getting all transponders on 119



## sjnic

reactivated receiver. have tweaked dish 500 for 119. good signal for transponders 9, 13, 11, 17, 19. cannot receive transponder no. 6. --any suggestions on what to check? again, the dish has been tweaked (a home was built next door, but i am assuming if it blocked signal i would not be able to receiver other transponders) is that a bad assumption. thanks:


----------



## davejacobson

not all transponders have signal. are you missing channels?


----------



## scooper

I don't get transponder 7 at the same signal level as the rest, but it is there. 

Repeat - are you actually missing any channels ?

1 through at least 5 seem to be spotbeams.


----------



## sjnic

not getting any of the channels on transponder 6, of which there are quite a few. in fact not receiving any channels on transponders lower that 11


----------



## VDP07

The problem seems to be limited to the even numbered transponders. Bad cable and/or bad or corroded fittings could be the problem. I would check the cabling and fittings and maybe run a temporary jumper from the dish to the receiver to rule this out.


----------



## jkane

I keep an old 510 at our weekend place and have an old single lnb dish pointed at 119. Last fall it started to drop signal. I cut down a tree that was getting in the way. Now this spring, we were there for the first time this year and it kept cutting out. :-( I was wondering if there is a problem forming on 119, or maybe my lnb is finally getting bad.

I guess I could buy a used lnb somehwere, but is it worth it. We only use this setup like 6 times a year and only for a day or 2 at a time.


----------



## RBA

Do you have a dish 500 or a dish 300? Is there a Twin LNB or is it a single LNB? Does the LNB have a DP on it. What receiver did you have reactivated?

A guess from the information posted is that you have a dish 300 aimed at only one satellite and it has a LEGACY LNB on it. LEGACY LNBs used voltage switching which could account for your only getting odd channels.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork

sjnic said:


> not getting any of the channels on transponder 6, of which there are quite a few. in fact not receiving any channels on transponders lower that 11


What channels were you looking to get on the 119 satellite? If you go to channel 160, 110 and 112, what do you get on the screen?


----------

